# 9dp5dt bfp how much spotting is normal?



## Sparkle_13

I'm 9dp5dt and my beta is in 2 days time but I took a frer this morning and got a +ve. I've been having a lot of cramping the whole time but particularly since yesterday and now this afternoon I've started spotting both brown and red blood, it's not as heavy as AF and there is no clots or anything but it's definitely heavier than I'd expected and I'm trying not to freak out. I'm on crinone progesterone gel twice a day. It's after hours so I can't call my clinic plus I'm sure they would get cranky/tell me it doesn't count as it's before my OTD... 

Anyone please any advice to help me from going crazy :wacko: i only got to have 1 blissful happy morning of being finally pregnant and now I'm scared it's already over... :(


----------



## Sparkle_13

TMI warning

I've been to the loo 4 times and there is blood there every time when I wipe plus some also drops into the loo... Is that too much? It is still definitely lighter than af but is more like the spotting just before AF arrives...


----------



## MoBaby

Is your test still showing positive? I did bleed with one pregnancy a lot. Nothing was ever found. Unfortunately the baby's heart stopped beating but I had stopped bleeding by that point so re said it was not related. He told me half of his patients spot and all is okay. Also the crinone can cause cervix to bleed. Try putting it just in to the vaginally and squeezing the stuff out. It will still get shot up thee. Mine caused me to have some pink discharge. But I think you'll have to wait until beta to see what is going on. Good luck. I hope it stops soon!


----------



## Minno

I had af type spotting before my bfp last time. It could
be implantation. Keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks ladies for your replies :) I'm so sorry for both your losses :hugs: congrats on your baby though MoBaby and good luck Minno with your current cycle.

So to update, this morning I woke up to quite heavy bleeding like AF but I took another FRER and there was a darker 2nd line than yesterday... I spoke to my clinic and they told me to come in for blood test today instead of OTD tomorrow. I got my results this afternoon and my hcg is only 29 which at 10dp5dt is too low, they like to see over 100. They said it could have implanted late or it could be not viable :( I'll know more when I go back in 2 days, hopefully my levels have doubled but I'm not feeling very positive. Good news though that after this mornings heavy bleed, it's been really light all day... Who knows what's going on!

The other thing they said is my progesterone is really low at only 10, they think it could be low because the pregnancy isn't viable, my concern is what if the pregnancy is viable but my bleeding is caused by low progesterone, I've always had a week of spotting before AF so it's always been something I've been worried about...

Anyone else any similar experiences?


----------



## MoBaby

Sparkle I'm going to be honest and tell you the pregnancy is likely failing. Low hcg plus low progesterone is not a good combo and indicates pregnancy is ending. If a pregnancy isn't viable and the progesterone is low adding progesterone won't save the pregnancy. With your af like bleeding I'm sorry :( I hope everything turns out fine but from what I've seen and based on your numbers it's not looking good.


----------

